# intake



## Guest (Aug 16, 2002)

i'm getting an intake filter and adapter for my 95 s14
but I see few kits listed as for the 95-00 s14
Most are listed as kits for the s13, but some (not all) say they will fit the s14.
is this true?
(basically, can I buy an intake and adapter for the s13 and put it on my s14 without having to get a new adapter or are they diff sizes?)
i know that the s13 ones say 3"


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

hi i don't know how much you want to spend but here is a link with some intakes...


http://www.ptuning.com/html/search-result.cfm?cmbCategory=intake&cmbMakeModel=240sx&cmbBrand=


----------

